# Where to buy c and c grids?



## @rabbitmummy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello, I am planning to make a bunny condo/ c and c cage for my bunnies to keep them trouble-free during the night! Does anyone who lives in the UK know where to buy them since it seems anyway that they're all sold in America?! 

I need 64 grids so buying them individually is very costly! I know they sell 20 grids for £30 on EBAY but is there anywhere cheaper as that'd come to £60 for grids. 

Thank you!


----------



## Azerane (Mar 1, 2015)

Try - Amazon
Wayfair: http://www.wayfair.co.uk/Safco-Wire-Shelving-Unit-5279BL-SAF1061.html
and Display sense: http://www.displaysense.co.uk/wire-cube-shelving-6711/


----------



## @rabbitmummy (Mar 1, 2015)

Azerane said:


> Try - Amazon
> Wayfair: http://www.wayfair.co.uk/Safco-Wire-Shelving-Unit-5279BL-SAF1061.html
> and Display sense: http://www.displaysense.co.uk/wire-cube-shelving-6711/




Thank you very much! I found a good deal on Amazon: 20 for £30.... So if I bought 3 packs and then a few extras individually it should work! Also if I'm buying 3 packs I may ask the seller for a discount since I'm buying 60 &#128522;


----------



## emilybispo (Mar 1, 2015)

Walmart has them online, so does bed bath and beyond, i suggest walmart they size of the grids is more accurate for a condo!


----------



## Azerane (Mar 1, 2015)

emilybispo said:


> Walmart has them online, so does bed bath and beyond, i suggest walmart they size of the grids is more accurate for a condo!



The poster is from the UK.


----------



## @rabbitmummy (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you but I live in the UK so we don't have Walmart which makes it harder.


----------



## emilybispo (Mar 2, 2015)

Azerane said:


> The poster is from the UK.



oh i see I'm sorry! just trying to be helpful.. i have a problem also admin if you could help me with on my thread!:wave2


----------

